# First Air-Ride Mk2 TT?



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

If this is a repost, I'm ready for my 'repost execution' now :|


----------



## AU_354 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Phunkshon)*

IMHO-Lame http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
as good as the lambo doors


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (AU_354)*

kind of looks like an old chop top hotrod


----------



## as2222 (Jun 9, 2007)

if that car had some different styled rims, a 4 inch lip, it'll look damn nice... i personally loved slammed cars though


----------



## sixappeal (Sep 5, 2006)

i think the car looks bad ass, idk i like the wheels i think they fit the car nicely, and i think dropped like that looks good, idk id take it


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (sixappeal)*

This car......well....I want it, and may give up a nut.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

i think i just threw up alittle in my mouth


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

ha this is a joke, a tt slammed on rhs and people don't like it? What the hell?


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Phunkshon)*

thats the hottest **** ever


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (deziking)*

no joke, i think it looks lame sitting on the ground. to me it looks like a waste of a good sports car that now handles like crap. when you have an old Impala, Cadi, etc and slam them, it can be cool.........but they handle like crap at any level.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Phunkshon)*

How retarded...


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (John Y)*

car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not my style, but, stunning none-the-less


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_no joke, i think it looks lame sitting on the ground. to me it looks like a waste of a good sports car that now handles like crap. when you have an old Impala, Cadi, etc and slam them, it can be cool.........but they handle like crap at any level.

you obviously have no idea how this tt handles, old american autos handle like crap because they are old american autos








i too have no idea how this tt rides, but, i bet leagues ahead of a your mentioned hoopties

















_Modified by Collin16v at 5:30 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Collin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Collin16v* »_
you obviously have no idea how this tt handles, old american autos handle like crap because they are old american autos








i too have no idea how this tt rides, but, i bet leagues ahead of a your mentioned hoopties
















_Modified by Collin16v at 5:30 PM 6-28-2007_

Truth... I'm willing to bet the airide didnt put this tt up to 5000 lbs, with 85/15 weight dist. Just becaue something is on airride doesnt mean it will handle like ****, and uh oh, dare I say.........its not a ****ing track car.


----------



## bauhaus01 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Phunkshon)*

although I like the colour combo it's not one I'd choose if i wanted my car to look 'bad ass', which is what i presume you're trying to go for by slamming it.
tint the windows at least.
I'm not a fan of those wheels. they're too old school on a thoroughly modern car. this TT needs 'edgier' wheels. 
air-ride? why? i don't see the point. clearly someone has money to burn.
the backend looks plain. i would have left the four rings and 'TT' logos on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Phunkshon)*

Amazing car. 
Depending on the suspension that was used, the new pneumatic air suspensions can match any coilover system on the market. There has been great advances in the air suspension market as of late.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Eurojet Racing)*

.....that's why it's used in racing so much right? either way, get that car out of the weeds, this ain't Cheech and Chong


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_.....that's why it's used in racing so much right? either way, get that car out of the weeds, this ain't Cheech and Chong

Yes, that is why it is being used currently on the tracks. We've used it on both our MKV and our MKIV company cars, both of which have seen track time. We've been running the HPS air ride system out of Switzerland. 
Also, check out these tech articles about Praxis Suspension. They were popular set-ups among the WRX and BMW crowds, but the company went under due to financial reasons. 
http://www.turbomagazine.com/t....html
http://www.caranddriver.com/fe....html



_Modified by Eurojet Racing at 5:33 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Eurojet Racing)*

Looks hot. I don't know if I'd do that to my brand new TT, but it makes for a great show car.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (TooLow1.8T)*

that is so amazingly nice.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_no joke, i think it looks lame sitting on the ground. to me it looks like a waste of a good sports car that now handles like crap. when you have an old Impala, Cadi, etc and slam them, it can be cool.........but they handle like crap at any level.

any1 else smell that???? envy i think?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (hotsauce36)*

Yeah, i'm envious of a lowrider. maybe someday i can do that to my own TT and knock a hole in the bottom of my 400hp 1.8 block


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Yeah, i'm envious of a lowrider. maybe someday i can do that to my own TT and knock a hole in the bottom of my 400hp 1.8 block









How would you knock a hole in your "400hp 1.8 block" with air-ride? that is one of the nice things about air-ride. You can be SUPER low when you want, and raise it up a bit for safe daily driving on the street.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? ([email protected])*

ah, but anyone loving that look in the parking lot is almost always going to roll it low on the street too. hence the hole


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_ah, but anyone loving that look in the parking lot is almost always going to roll it low on the street too. hence the hole









no, i disagree. you are literally not ABLE to drive a car that is dropped all the way down on bags. it is near impossible.


----------



## 81rabbit (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Phunkshon)*

yeah i really dont know how people can look at this car and say it doesnt look good


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

love the 3/4 shot.. so clean


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (sixappeal)*

damn! nice stance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phil.be (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Phunkshon)*

I saw it on a meeting








with clean bumper

















































pics on http://www.wolfsburgstore.be


_Modified by phil.be at 8:37 AM 7/13/2007_


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (phil.be)*

Hmmm...I don't like that filled front bumper at all.


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (TooLow1.8T)*

I love it...


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (phil.be)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phil.be* »_










Are there any more pics of the car in the reflection of that TT? Just wondering, because I love those wheels, and I am thinking about getting them for my car.


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

That looks awful....I am sort of a fan of the TT, its just out of my price range, even in 2 litre form, but this one just does not look right, just my opinion. nonthing more...


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (blkmagic1)*

I def like it more without the smoothed front bumper, but honestly I think this car may make me buy a tt.


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

ugh!!!








so flippin' fresh!!!!!


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Waagenz)*

wow, that's freakin amazingly gorgeous. wheels fit the car just fine, they keep it euro, same can be said for the shavedness of the car. i might be a little biased though because it kinda reminds me of my car
























i personaly have never loved my car more than when i got airride. no more scraping, steep driveways are doable as well as mountain speed bumps, and handling is still amazing!!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (phil.be)*

























daymn thats the sickest mk2 TT out there


----------



## Juan Gonzalez (Jul 31, 2007)

sigh...here we go.


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (Juan Gonzalez)*

beautiful. 



_Modified by JETTA420 at 11:01 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

very sick TT


----------



## burton71 (Dec 13, 2004)

Looks like crap, what a waste of money and a nice car.


----------



## BMP_Sickness (Sep 1, 2004)

gorgeous..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (kidkinetic)*















i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_ha this is a joke, a tt slammed on rhs and people don't like it? What the hell? 

X 2

car is nasty looked better without the shaved bumper.. still a nice looking ride..


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (BLAZEDUPBEE)*

I dig it!


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*

the car is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (BMP_Sickness)*

ha! it's in this month's issue of *the golf*..


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (candela)*

OMG who would do this to such a sports car, dont you know how much you ruined the handling of your suspension by dropping it that low. blah blah blah, who give a **** its not your car, not all of us are in to tracking our car and making them have 400hp








I love this car, makes me want airride even more


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

ah, nice... a bump. had to see this again.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (phattydre)*

I like it!! Very Euro! RH wheels are standard Euro dish plus the shaved front and rear to be different from the rest. The suspension is very functional for daily use then you can drop it for the show look! I give it a B-
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (kevr6)*

the stance has to be a bit wider imo, and the wheels a bit bigger as well, other than that omg http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 715jettavr6 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (tivs31)*

airride is a waste of money. mk2 TT's are beatiful but i dont like the front or the stance.
bags are for [email protected]


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (715jettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *715jettavr6* »_airride is a waste of money. mk2 TT's are beatiful but i dont like the front or the stance.
bags are for [email protected]

that post was worth bumping a two month old thread


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*

totally was, and he knows what he's talking about .....


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_totally was, and he knows what he's talking about .....

oh. okay. my bad


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (TTurboNegro)*

its definitely a very euro TT. Everything being shaved, the air ride suspension is also a rising European trend. Especially in the UK as I read. Its clean and well put together but Im not diggin the shaved front bumper. But everything else looks great, I would put maybe one inch more in the wheels though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiman18 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Phunkshon)*

i like the way it sits but the rims r just butt ugly


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Audiman18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiman18* »_i like the way it sits but the rims r just butt ugly

I thought the wheels made the car myself...Porsche style wheels...to each is own I guess.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (Audiman18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiman18* »_i like the way it sits but the rims r just butt ugly

Normally opinions can't be wrong, but in this case........


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: First Air-Ride Mk2 TT? (TTurboNegro)*

do you know if he did any modification to the fenders? Im thinkin about getting mine pulled and I want to see if anyone has done that yet


----------

